# El coronel no tiene quien le escriba



## King Crimson

Hola,
Mi pregunta es sobre el titulo de la conocida novela de Gabriel García Márquez, "El coronel no tiene quien le escriba" y la traducción que este titulo tiene en la versión italiana, o sea "Nessuno scrive al colonnello". De hecho, si tuviéramos que traducir literalmente el titulo original sería algo así como "Il colonnello non ha nessuno che gli scriva" pero, por otro lado, si tradujéramos el titulo italiano al español con toda probabilidad diríamos “Nadie le escribe al coronel”.
Mi duda por tanto es si hay razones estilísticas o expresivas para elegir “El coronel no tiene quien le escriba” en lugar de “Nadie le escribe al coronel”.

Se que la pregunta puede parecer más rara, pero he notado que ya alguien más había contestado la misma pregunta en el foro “Spanish-English” (aquí está el enlace) y entonces estaba interesado en conocer la opinión al respecto de los hispanohablantes (en particular los que han leído la novela) de este foro.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## diegolawler3

Hola,
sí, es verdad, el título no está literalmente traducido. Y quizás es verdad que la frase nadie le escribe al coronel sería también correcta....sin embargo, la novela toma el nombre de una frase que el hombre del correo dice al médico, el viérnes en que llega el correo al pueblo. el médico dice: y para el coronel? y el hombre le contesta: El coronel no tiene quien le escriba.
Personalmente me parece, estilísticamente, una frase mucho más bonita del "nadie le escribe al coronel". Además, me parece mucho más "patética": no es que nadie escribe al coronel. El problema es que el coronel NO TIENE NADIE QUIEN le ESCRIBA.
Si me puedo permitir, me parece que como título, es mucho más fuerte "El coronel no tiene quien le escriba".
Saludos


----------



## Elxenc

diegolawler3 said:


> Hola,
> sí, es verdad, el título no está literalmente traducido. Y quizás es verdad que la frase nadie le escribe al coronel sería también correcta....sin embargo, la novela toma el nombre de una frase que el hombre del correo dice al médico, el viérnes en que llega el correo al pueblo. el médico dice: y para el coronel? y el hombre le contesta: El coronel no tiene quien le escriba.
> Personalmente me parece, estilísticamente, una frase mucho más bonita del "nadie le escribe al coronel". Además, me parece mucho más "patética": no es que nadie escribe al coronel. El problema es que el coronel NO TIENE NADIE QUIEN le ESCRIBA.
> Si me puedo permitir, me parece que como título, es mucho más fuerte "El coronel no tiene quien le escriba".
> Saludos



¡Hola y buenas tardes!

Coincido con Vd. en la valoración apropiada del título "El coronel no tiene quien le escriba" . Al menos, en castellano, si se dijera: 
"Nadie escribe al coronel" ( en italiano?:"Nessuno scrive al colonnello") se da por sentado que queda abierta la posibilidad de que pueda haber alguien que, en algún momento, le podría escribir alguna carta , y, por lo tanto, recibiría correspondencia; pero al poner: _*El coronel no tiene quien le escriba*_" . Se nos está diciendo que el coronel está totalmente solo y olvidado. En inglés no sé si se podrá dar este matiz, pues desconozco este idioma, pero creo que si se podría dar en italiano, por su proximidad: "Il colonnello non ha nessuno che gli scriva" Si este idioma acepta este calco, porque poniendo un título más largo perdería fuerza/contundencia: "Il colonnello non c'è persona che gli possa scrivere".

Saluti


----------



## Larroja

King Crimson said:


> Mi duda por tanto es si hay razones estilísticas o expresivas para elegir “El coronel no tiene quien le escriba” en lugar de “Nadie le escribe al coronel”.



La risposta è sì! Ci sono ragioni stilistiche ed espressive, a maggior ragione nella traduzione di un titolo, che deve essere emblematico dell'intero libro, musicale, d'effetto. 
In italiano la traduzione _letteralissima _di "El coronel non tiene quien le escriba" sarebbe "Il colonnello non ha chi gli scriva". Impresentabile! 
Anche la tua proposta pressoché letterale, che pure vira verso la presentabilità, "Il colonnello non ha nessuno che gli scriva", a mio avviso è infelice, sfiancante, perde tutta la carica icastica dell'originale. 
 "Nessuno scrive al colonnello" invece ha una sua perentorietà ed è fedele quando basta all'originale da potersi considerare, a mio avviso, l'unica traduzione possibile. 

Perché se volessimo mantenere il colonnello come soggetto o in prima posizione e tentare altre strade ne verrebbero delle belle, per dire: "Il colonnello ha sempre la casella della posta vuota", "Il colonnello non riceve mai una lettera che sia una", o, ancora, "Al colonnello non scrive mai uno staccio di nessuno"...


----------



## Elxenc

Sr.a Laroja. Potreste spiegarci perché è "impresentabile" il "calco" : Il colonnello non ha chi gli scriva. È pure per questione grammaticale? Oppure si tratta di manca di questo uso ma possibile secondo la Grammatica? La tua proposta o de l'editore de intitolare il libro di García Márquez : "Nessuno scrive al colonello", ha la stessa sfumatura de lo spagnolo? Per cortesia (per un privato se lo crede più conveniente) Come sarebbe in italiano: Este viejo no tiene quién se preocupe por él"? o frase simile...con le sfumature del titolo di García Márquez.


----------



## Larroja

Gentile Elxenc, 

mi rendo conto che un conoscitore non madrelingua dell'italiano difficilmente possa riuscire a capire come una costruzione, seppure grammaticalmente accettabile, non sia assolutamente presentabile, men che meno come titolo, di un'opera della portata di quella di García Márquez. Per semplificare le cose potrei dire che suonerebbe male, artefatta; suonerebbe un calco dallo spagnolo, appunto, e non una frase in italiano. Un calco, perché tanto quella costruzione è comune in spagnolo quanto è inconsueta in italiano, e se ci attenessimo alla letterarietà della traduzione finiremmo per trasportare nella traduzione italiana un effetto straniante che il titolo spagnolo non possiede affatto. 

Ma la lingua di Márquez non è "accettabile", e se per salvaguardare una sfumatura di significato (perché è innegabile che esista, ma non smette di essere una _sfumatura _che non intacca la _sostanza_, perché un libro non è fatto _solo _del titolo) intitolassimo un suo libro con una frase infelice, staremmo facendo un torto ben maggiore alla sua letteratura.


----------



## Elxenc

Larroja said:


> Gentile Elxenc,
> 
> mi rendo conto che un conoscitore non madrelingua dell'italiano difficilmente possa riuscire a capire come una costruzione, seppure grammaticalmente accettabile, non sia assolutamente presentabile, men che meno come titolo, di un'opera della portata di quella di García Márquez. Per semplificare le cose potrei dire che suonerebbe male, artefatta; suonerebbe un calco dallo spagnolo, appunto, e non una frase in italiano. Un calco, perché tanto quella costruzione è comune in spagnolo quanto è inconsueta in italiano, e se ci attenessimo alla letterarietà della traduzione finiremmo per trasportare nella traduzione italiana un effetto straniante che il titolo spagnolo non possiede affatto.
> 
> Ma la lingua di Márquez non è "accettabile", e se per salvaguardare una sfumatura di significato (perché è innegabile che esista, ma non smette di essere una _sfumatura _che non intacca la _sostanza_, perché un libro non è fatto _solo _del titolo) intitolassimo un suo libro con una frase infelice, staremmo facendo un torto ben maggiore alla sua letteratura.





Buona sera?

Signora Larroja non si "arrabbi" con me, La prego. Io soltanto cercavo una ragione un po' "ragionata" , perché in italiano si aveva scelto questo titolo, secondo me, senza la sfumatura che corrispondeva, e che c'è in spagnolo. Se c'erano ragioni commerciali oppure esistevano ragioni grammaticali in contro? Ho insistito per sapere se, malgrado essere  po' frequente (inconsueta), si capirebbe? Ho visto di no. Grazie.

 Un po' di spiegazione dalla mia parte. Sono bilingue e uso tutti i giorni due lingue, sempre cerco  non tradurre "letteralmente"; cerco trovare l'espressione giusta in ogni  lingua; per ciò domandavo se c'era qualche ragione grammaticale per non  dare della sfumatura adeguata. 

Ho visto alcuni volte (molte) come un film cambia di titolo quando cambia di paese e di lingua, e non sempre ha relazione  l'originale con la traduzione. Anche noi conosciamo la frase "Traduttore , traditore". Sempre mi ho domandato: Quanto "pesano" le  ragioni commerciale in questi cambi? Per esempio: Il film  "_Some Like It Hot_*"*,diretto da Billy Wilder. , in italiano: "_A qualcuno piace caldo"_;  fedele col titolo originale;si tradusse in spagnolo per una frase fetta preesistente : "_Con faldas y a lo loco_*"* , invece in catalano si trovò (per votazione popolare): "_Ningú no és perfecte_" (Nessuno (non) è perfetto). L'ultima frase del film. Per ciò la mia insistenza, forze maleducata.

Buona notte.

P.S. Lo so che questo messaggio non si adatta "pienamente" al tema, e che forze dovreste cancellarlo, ma considero che la "discussione" possa essere interessante mantenerla. 
Sicuramente saranno dei errori, ho scritto, cancellato e ho ritornato a scrivere di nuovo molte volte. Scusatemi


----------



## Larroja

Hola Exlenc, 
non ero mica arrabbiata, stavo solo perorando il mio punto di vista.  

E comunque, per chiudere il fuori tema, non è il caso della grande letteratura, ma con i film e i libri di ampia divulgazione sono sempre e sempre di più ragioni commerciali e di marketing a far scegliere un titolo piuttosto che un altro. Al punto che spesso il titolo non c'entra niente con il libro o con il film! 

E con questo mi automodero e chiudo tutti i fuori tema possibili! Grazie!


----------



## King Crimson

Grazie a tutti per le risposte molto interessanti e approfondite. Desideravo precisare, per Larroja, che il mio dubbio non era se il titolo scelto in italiano fosse più o meno appropriato della traduzione letterale del titolo spagnolo. Anch'io, come lei, ritengo che "Nessuno scrive al colonnello" sia molto più poetico, espressivo ed incisivo (anche per la sua sinteticità) di "Il colonnello non ha nessuno che gli scriva" che, oltre che prolisso, mi suona abbastanza prosaico e querulo (non è neanche escluso che, in tutto questo, giochi un ruolo il condizionamento esercitato dal vedere un certo titolo per anni, fino a considerarlo il più naturale o adatto ad una certa opera).

Ma proprio per questo mi era sorta la curiosità di sapere come mai, invece, in spagnolo accadesse l'inverso, ossia suonasse più letterario "El coronel no tiene quien le escriba" di “Nadie (le) escribe al coronel”. Probabilmente è impossibile dare una risposta definitiva, ci sono sfumature di una lingua che è impossibile descrivere a parole (e specialmente in un'altra lingua, per quanto contigua come l'italiano). Per quel che vale, leggendo le risposte fornite dai madrelingua spagnoli nella discussione parallela nel forum “Spanish-English” mi è sembrato di capire che "El coronel no tiene quien le escriba" rimarchi la solitudine del protagonista più di quanto farebbe l'altro titolo (tra l'altro, questo è un aspetto che viene toccato anche diegolawler3 nel secondo post).

Grazie ancora a tutti.


----------



## chlapec

King Crimson said:


> Ma proprio per questo mi era sorta la curiosità di sapere come mai, invece, in spagnolo accadesse l'inverso, ossia suonasse più letterario "El coronel no tiene quien le escriba" di “Nadie (le) escribe al coronel”.
> ...
> ...mi è sembrato di capire che "El coronel no tiene quien le escriba" rimarchi la solitudine del protagonista più di quanto farebbe l'altro titolo (tra l'altro, questo è un aspetto che viene toccato anche diegolawler3 nel secondo post).



Non è che suoni più letterario ma che, come si è già detto , la sfumatura è diversa. 
Se diciamo "Nadie escribe al coronel", il senso è piuttosto  neutro (si costata un fatto: il colonnello non riceve lettere), ma non è assolutamente neutro: infatti, la frase evoca, lontanamente, l'idea che nessuno pensa al colonnello, ed è perciò che il titolo italiano "nessuno scrive al colonnello" conserva, sebbene solo in parte, quest'idea di abbandono del titolo originale).
 Ma quando diciamo "el coronel no tiene quien le escriba", l'idea di essere abbandonato da tutti è più chiara, anzi, è evidente per un ispanoparlante; capiamo immediatamente che "non c'è nessuno nel mondo che intenda scrivere al colonnello o che abbia qualche motivo per scrivergli.


----------



## Neuromante

De hecho "El coronel no tiene quien le escriba" no significa que *nadie* le escribe, significa que no hay *nadie que le pueda* escribir porque no hay nadie La frase está dentro de la línea de "no tiene amigos *ni perro que le ladre*" donde lo del perro es un refuerzo para indicar la soledad.


----------



## Pixidio

La frase "el coronel no tiene quién le escriba" es contundente. Describe a la perfección la profunda soledad del coronel. 
Una frase tan banal como la de la traducción presentada (la cual, sin desmerecer el trabajo del traductor, diré que no le hace justicia para nada a la obra de García Márquez) es simplemente eso una frase banal y coloquial despojada de toda la expresividad con que la concibió el autor. 

Me cuesta creer que el italiano no pueda trasmitir esa soledad de una manera mucho más incisiva.


----------



## diegolawler3

En definitiva.....cuál es el título de este libro en italiano? Cómo ha sido traducido??????


----------



## chlapec

diegolawler3 said:


> En definitiva.....cuál es el título de este libro en italiano? Cómo ha sido traducido??????


Lee detenidamente el post 1


----------

